# Vape King Pro Kits Back In Stock - And They Have Been Improved



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

*VAPE KING PRO STARTER KIT*
This is the best starter kit yet! Have you been vaping and want a little more kick? Well then look no further this is the perfect kit for the person making their transition into the world of variable voltage!

Kit includes:



1 x 1300mAh eGo Twist Variable Voltage Battery

1 x Kanger ProTank Mini 2

2 x spare Kangertech ProTank Mini 2 coils

2 x O-rings for Protank Mini 2

1 x USB charger for Ego-Twist Variable Voltage battery

1 x Vape King Electronic Cigarette Carry case in Red

1 x 10ml TopQ E-liquid in a flavour of your choice


View and Purchase here

Limited stock available but we can make up more when they run out

all products are authentic. Kanger ProTank minis have the authentication proof with them and we have kept all the boxes just in case anybody wants them.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

I have to say that this is a perfect set up for a newbie and someone who just wants additional devices! I'm so happy I can now use one URL for newbies instead of multiple! Good one Vape King!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say that this is a perfect set up for a newbie and someone who just wants additional devices! I'm so happy I can now use one URL for newbies instead of multiple! Good one Vape King!



Notice the bigger battery Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Notice the bigger battery Rob



I most certainly did! That's why I ordered a few of them today to check them out!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I most certainly did! That's why I ordered a few of them today to check them out!



Hehe good stuff  Managed to pack the orders I recieved today just in time for the courier (The ones that were paid with Payfast) so you shall relieve it tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (2/4/14)

That is a cool starter kit! I just think a really good starter kit needs 2 batteries, not 2 complete ecigs like everyone is selling, but a clearo and 2 batteries cause thats the first problem a noob sits with is 'battery is flat! cant wait for a charge! gimme a cigarette!' 

And that was my first problem!! Light a stinkie while waiting for the battery to charge!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> That is a cool starter kit! I just think a really good starter kit needs 2 batteries, not 2 complete ecigs like everyone is selling, but a clearo and 2 batteries cause thats the first problem a noob sits with is 'battery is flat! cant wait for a charge! gimme a cigarette!'
> 
> And that was my first problem!! Light a stinkie while waiting for the battery to charge!



I understand what you are saying  This is more aimed towards the people who are already vaping and want to start the transition onto Variable voltage devices but aren't quite sure what the hype is about though. We do have another starter kit which has 2 batteries but they are not variable voltage. If we throw in another battery the price will unfortunately have to go up by nearly R300.00. We want it to be reasonable for someone to try a variable voltage and if they like it they can always buy another battery or go for a bigger mod.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/14)

In my view one needs two tanks and 3 batteries to reliably quit stinkies - from a hardware perspective

Two tanks so you can have two flavours running at the same time - so you don't get bored. Also you need two independent working devices, so if one has a fault or goes flat, you have the other one _immediately_.

The third battery is so you can have a spare battery charged at all times. When one of the other two goes flat, you can replace it.

The trickier and potentially more expensive part is finding a few juices you really like. It's not easy to quit stinkies unless you like what you are vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RoSsIkId (1/5/14)

Good day

I see on the website that this kit is out of stock, can you guys maybe tell me when there will be stock again.

Thank you


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good day
> 
> I see on the website that this kit is out of stock, can you guys maybe tell me when there will be stock again.
> 
> Thank you



We should have stock towards the end of next week


----------



## RoSsIkId (1/5/14)

Sweet, thank you very much

Will prob be taking one, with an extra tank. What will be advisable extras. I do have that eleaf ikit, Selling the automatic 1000mah one and keeping the 650mah auto one


----------



## Die Kriek (1/5/14)

Extra battery and extra tank. They also have some nice stuff for 'ease of use' battery holder sucker cups, lanyards etc. that you may consider


----------



## RoSsIkId (1/5/14)

Ill prob get an extra tank at first and later get another battery. How long does a battery last? I charge mine every night and while its on charge I use the small ikit.


----------



## Die Kriek (1/5/14)

My 1300mah twists last me about a day each, sometimes a bit more 

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoSsIkId (1/5/14)

Then i will work perfect. Atleast i can mod it later on. Cant even get a VV for this eleaf.


----------



## Jan Bike (3/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *VAPE KING PRO STARTER KIT*
> This is the best starter kit yet! Have you been vaping and want a little more kick? Well then look no further this is the perfect kit for the person making their transition into the world of variable voltage!
> 
> Kit includes:
> ...


 I tried to enter the store. Seems it is closed for maintenance. I am interested, how much for this kit?


----------

